# How to Reset the Engine Oil Life System



## XGTO (Mar 2, 2006)

can anyone please explain was the best way to reset the oil life system,I try to reset my by the instructions on page 5-17 of the manual, and still it won't reset,what did I do wrong?


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

This has been posted before..
Turn your key to the "on" position and pump the gas *THREE* times.
There is a misprint in the manual it says two.


----------



## XGTO (Mar 2, 2006)

thanks I hope this helps other people


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Wish I would have known that earlier... I had a guy at the dealership do it and he did it 4 times... They should really correct that.


----------

